

Harvard Business Review: Why Spotify will kill iTunes - tomnewton
http://s.hbr.org/q1oTwa

======
kirillzubovsky
Spotify won't kill iTunes because like it or not, having music locally and
accessing it through a superb user interface is just irreplaceable.

